# DA/RO vs Orbital



## Patton55 (May 12, 2013)

Hi Mike, 

Is there any advantage/disadvantage between DA/RO vs Orbital when selecting a buffing machine for the smaller sized 3-4inch pads?

Thanks
Patton

ps I am still a little worried about the potential for heat and holograms with the orbital.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I thought a DA was an orbital?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

A DA does not produce the same heat as a rotary so I would not really worry about heat and holograms are normally easily removed with a finishing polish


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Patton55 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Is there any advantage/disadvantage between DA/RO vs Orbital when selecting a buffing machine for the smaller sized 3-4inch pads?
> 
> ...


The others kind of said what I would say...

DA and Orbital are words that are interchangeable for all but the most anal retentive.

The *BIGGER PICTURE* is,


*Forced Rotation Dual Action*
*Free Spinning Dual Action*
For example, the Flex 3401 is a *forced rotation* dual action polisher.

The Porter Cable and Rupes Bigfoot polishers are _*free spinning*_ dual action polishers.

None of these polishers create enough heat to be a problem like a rotary buffer can do as long as you use common sense. It's really not an issue.

When using smaller pads, just be sure to keep the polisher moving over the surface.

If you're ONLY working a small area for example to remove an isolated scratch, then periodically stop buffing and feel the paint to see if it's hot.

See my article on this forum here,

*Fight or Flight Method for Gaging Surface Temperature*








Also, holograms a a _*specific scratch pattern*_ imparted by rotary buffers.

DA polishers can leave micro-marring *trails*, but these are very different than holograms.

See this article...

*Hologram Free with a Rotary Buffer*


----------



## Patton55 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info Mike, unfortunatley it looks like the Groits 3inch is unavailble for the Australian market which was my first choice. What are your thoughts on the Festool RAP 80 which is a 1.6kg mini rotary buffer with a 750-2300rpm operating range, 80mm pad size and available for the Australian market?
I'll be using it alongside the Flex XC 3401 VRG.

Thanks
Patton

http://www.festool.com.au/epages/tooltechnic.sf/en_AU/?ObjectPath=/Shops/tooltechnic/Products/570745


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Patton55 said:


> What are your thoughts on the Festool RAP 80 which is a 1.6kg mini rotary buffer with a 750-2300rpm operating range, 80mm pad size and available for the Australian market?


Sounds like the perfect match for what you're doing and for what you need.

I'd HIGHLY recommend getting an adapter/extension for doing what I call surgical buffing.

*Surgical Buffing*

Working on thin panels or intricate areas is what I call surgical buffing. In order to do surgical buffing you need the right tools.

We have these new 3" pads and together with a 3" backing plate and an adapter for using double side pads but I use them as an extension.























































Same application, just a little different design, both work great.

*On Autogeek.net

*


----------



## Patton55 (May 12, 2013)

Again, thanks Mike I'll be sure to pick up the extension set!
ps I put through an order at Autogeek.net for your complete set of books on the Art of Detailing, Complete guide to a show car shine and Groits handbook, they should be here in Sunny Australia next week, really looking forward to reading them cover to cover!

Enjoy the rest of the week!
Regards
Patton


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Patton55 said:


> Again, thanks Mike I'll be sure to pick up the extension set!
> ps I put through an order at Autogeek.net for your complete set of books on the Art of Detailing, Complete guide to a show car shine and Groits handbook, they should be here in Sunny Australia next week, really looking forward to reading them cover to cover!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the week!
> ...


Thank you!

:thumb:


----------



## Patton55 (May 12, 2013)

Mike, one other question:-

Now that I have selected my two buffers, the Flex 3401 with the 5.5inch backing plate and the Festools RAP80 with the 3.15inch backing plate, what set of foam pads should I use? The Lake Country range look great, but trying to get a handle on the appropriate series to use I am defintely struggling with! CCS, DA, Kompressor, Hydro, Hybrid etc
I need to be able to tackle all sorts of car types and paint conditions...

Thanks
Patton


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

To start with...

As long as you're using product that use _*good abrasive technology*_, _*good tools*_ and _*good technique*_ the foam pad type and design is the least of your worries, as is the least important out of the above 3 other factors.

For the Flex 3401 just about any pad works, I like and use Hybrids the most but open cell flat pads are by far the easiest pads to use and get good, consistent results from.

Have to get back to you next Monday, it's almost end of day and I need to process a few more pictures for this thread...

*Double Trouble Detailing Projects - 1947 Buick & 1955 Chevy*


----------

